
Nuclear overkill: The quest for the 10 gigaton bomb - pmoriarty
https://www.rbth.com/opinion/2016/01/05/nuclear-overkill-the-quest-for-the-10-gigaton-bomb_556351
======
rbanffy
At a future time, explosives like this could become handy - for quickly
reforming the surface of an asteroid by melting it and letting gravity reshape
it, or disintegrating a redirected comet or icy asteroid before impact so that
its water is delivered in pieces that never reach the surface.

IIRC, there is no theoretical limit for the yield of a fusion bomb - one can
make them arbitrarily large.

